# Help! Major Diarrhea



## clanblan

I'm just not sure what's going on and maybe someone on here has experienced the same problem before and have some insight. It started Tuesday night, or I should say Wednesday morning. Every hour and a half he would whine to be taken out and have explosive diarrhea all through the night. Throughout the day, maybe one or two bowel movements (diarrhea). I fed him as normal, thinking that it was just a tummy ache. Wednesday night hit, then again every hour and a half going outside explosive diarrhea. Okay, so on Thursday I didn't feed him anything all day, then around 6:00pm I gave him a little bit of rice and cooked chicken breast. No bowel movements all night. Friday I fed him three meals of rice and chicken breast only, no kibble. No bowel movements all day and all night. Saturday morning he had a solid bm. So I put some kibble in with the rice and chicken. Afternoon, a bit more kibble with rice and chicken. That afternoon, noticed his stool was getting a bit runny. For his third meal I put a little more kibble in with rice and chicken. He then proceeded to have two more bm's, both were diarrhea. He is acting just fine. For kibble I have him on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Soul and I open bowl feed. He has been on this for a couple weeks. Last Monday, before this started, he had a play date with another puppy. They were playing pretty rough, could this do anything? Could he have worms? I'm going to take in a stool sample on Monday to be sure. Just curious if anyone has experienced anything like this?


----------



## PaddleAddict

Regardless of what is causing it, he needs to see the vet. Diarrheacfor five days can cause some serious dehydration, especially in a puppy.


----------



## lunamarz_31

Oh yes, unfortunately I have had to deal with bad diarrhea like what you described. One time I fed her a couple spoonfuls of Wellness canned food, and boy, there was a HUGE mess I had to clean up.

The first thing to do is, stop feeding him while he having explosive diarrhea. Diarrhea is a sign that his body is getting rid of something it doesn't like or agree with, and if he keeps eating, his body will automatically continue to "purge" it. Give his intestines a rest for a day, take away his food but put him on a liquid diet of broth so he doesn't get dehydrated. I am not sure if vets will endorse it or not, but when I had to deal with this, I gave my dog a tbsp of Pepto Bismol. It helped reduce the constant bathroom run.

Second, take a stool sample and bring it to the vet immediately. It could be just a tummy upset, or something serious, which needs to be checked on.

Third, I notice from your description that his diarrhea occurs only when you feed him the kibble, but not when he was eating the rice and chicken only. If that was the case, stop feeding him the kibble ASAP. There must be something about the kibble that his body doesn't agree with. 

Good luck with your puppy, please send updates.


----------



## clanblan

Yay! Diarrhea gone. I changed his food yesterday morning and today he had a solid bm. We'll see how things go, I still may take in a stool sample just to alleviate any concerns of worms. It's just a little confusing, he's been on Chicken soup for the Puppy's soul for two weeks no problems and then all of a sudden diarrhea, strange. My only other concern, this new food states that it is for small to medium size dogs, is this okay? The protein level is 29% and fat is 17%.


----------



## lunamarz_31

Phew, no more diarrhea! Just be careful when you are switching food, make sure to go slow and give 7-10 days for a full transition. Overnight food change can wreck havoc in their system. When his tummy is acting up, boiled chicken and rice just like what you gave him always works like a charm. 
About the new food, 29% protein and 17% fat is moderate. Not sure if the small/medium dog category is okay, the food that I give my dog is for all life stages and sizes. The difference is in the amount to give to the dog.


----------



## clanblan

Thank you so much for your help  There has been no diarrhea, yay! The other food may have been too rich for him? It was a multi meat kibble. There was chicken, duck, salmon and turkey in it (all listed as the first four ingredients).


----------



## lunamarz_31

Yea it's totally possible the food was too rich, hence it took 2 weeks for his tummy to "act up". Then again, he's still a puppy right, so his tummy is still learning...


----------

